# Carp fly swap



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Anyone up for a swap ? Carp fishing is really picking up steam lately , and seems like more people have taken interest in stalking carp . Ideally l would like to throw together a swap of proven flies that you've caught fish on . Ones that are nice to look at are cool too but ones that slay are better lol . Let's get something fired up got some killers I'd like to some feedback on!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

Can't believe there are no responses here - I'm in.


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

I know ! My pm box stays full from people asking about carp fishing .figured there would be more interest .


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm in for a swap


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

I'd be down for it...Ryan


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Alright sweet ! Here's alil fish porn for a bump lol










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'd be interested but I don't tie yet and am waiting on carp flies in the mail!


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Where'd ya get um from ? I got some killer carp patterns 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

A couple guys I know on here are sending me some mullberry flies. I just wanted to know what flies you would or could use other than mullberry patterns? I try throwing stuff at them all the time but they won't take


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

What about swinging flies for steelhead? Maybe more takers?


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

BUMP!

Fishmasta, if we don't get more, we may have to just come up with our own swap or something


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Hopefully a couple more will see this , I know there's plenty of people doing it now ! Here's one from earlier today , perfect take










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

I need to change my name to carpmastaZERO lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

If no one else chimes in soon guess well have to do a mini swap lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Clean out your inbox fishmasta


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

One day I will be able to participate in this....one day.


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Inbox cleaned lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice carp Carpmaster


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

How bout you rcleofly ?i know you can twist some good flies been smashing on smallies with that roe jimmy from the fly swap


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Egbert Souse (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm down


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Sweet deal ! Can I get a award for smallest carp ever?










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Fishnaked2206 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'd be down for a swap. I've read a bunch of threads about them over the years and I thought the swap idea sounded pretty cool but I've never done one. Pretty new to carp fishing so I think it'd be cool to see different patterns.


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

So far we got 
Kype138
Fishcatcher1
LakeEffectMDHA
Rcleofly 
Fishnaked2206


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Egbert Souse said:


>



That's a nice rig ! I carp outta my toon also ! You in for the swAp ?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Egbert Souse said:


>



What kind of pontoon is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Egbert Souse (Nov 1, 2006)

on ebay about 7 yrs ago.... works great but it's heavy and getting harder for an old man to put together every year. I will try the fly swap but my flys are not tied very well.


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Dosent matter as long as they fish! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Egbert Souse (Nov 1, 2006)

But it is seldom easy.


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

That's a hog !


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Six people plus myself 
Egbert Souse
Kype138 
Fishcatcher1
LakeEffectMDHA
Rcleofly 
Fishnaked2206

I'll give it another week and well set a date and start it up !


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

I'm going to send everyone a pm with my address and info ! I'm thinking flies in the mail by August 16th to give everyone a good month to tie . When you go to mail the flies if you use the flat rate boxes and pay for return shipping no cash will be involved , I'm not big on sending cash through the mail lol .



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

You wanna do two patterns each that way we get our money's worth?


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

Yea we can do two ! I was just about to post about #ers of flies , with 6 people and myself @ 5 flies per person that's 30 flies . But if you guys want to do 2 patterns we can do 3 of each pattern per person . Which would be 15 of one pattern and 15 of the other , 30 flies in all ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

How do swaps work? I'm down, I just don't know what to do besides tie them. Haha. L


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

You'll tie enough flies for each person in the swap to get 4 than send them to me with return shipping paid for than I divide them up and send them back when I receive all the flies 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

Ah. Ill have to pass on this one. I don't have many hooks larger than 14s right now.


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

That sounds good. And it is customary to hook up the swapmeister just so everyone else knows the proper etiquette lol


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

So can we get a list of who is all in the swap? And definite details?


----------

